# Accidentally removing custom paths?



## matt2019 (Aug 13, 2020)

Is there a way to stop accidentally removing custom paths when hitting the y button? It’s getting so annoying


----------



## Serabee (Aug 13, 2020)

GOD I wish... but I don't think so  I wish they'd make it so, say, we could only remove them in island designer mode or something. Or at least so we could set it so we could only remove them like that.


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 13, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> Is there a way to stop accidentally removing custom paths when hitting the y button? It’s getting so annoying



I hope there is cause its annoying me to so much. I am trying to move around my whole island and I keep accidentally removing the paths :/


----------



## Serabee (Aug 13, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> I hope there is cause its annoying me to so much. I am trying to move around my whole island and I keep accidentally removing the paths :/


I keep doing it while picking up items. I usually drop items outside my side character's houses if I want them to have something. Outside my witch character's house I use custom paths and a lot of tree cover, and I keep deleting the paths because it's harder to see  But I'm not removing the trees because they look nice. I just wish they'd make it harder to accidentally remove them!


----------



## matt2019 (Aug 13, 2020)

Serabee said:


> GOD I wish... but I don't think so  I wish they'd make it so, say, we could only remove them in island designer mode or something. Or at least so we could set it so we could only remove them like that.


Yeah it should be in island designer mode only. And normal paths only go away when In that mode. So I don’t know why custom paths are so difficult


----------



## wanderlust// (Aug 13, 2020)

Bro this is so annoying, I’ll drop an item on the floor and later try to pick it up only to kick my custom design away. Smh.


----------



## Loreley (Aug 13, 2020)

I've gotten used to waiting a second until the item name shows up before I pick something up. That way the path definitely won't get removed. It's super annoying though :/


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 13, 2020)

No sadly  I wish it was possible to only destroy custom paths in construction mode but alas Nintendo decided on the worst game design yet again


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 13, 2020)

no way to do it, is the worse. I hate having to go into design mode so often. I'll be very careful picking up items, but after it doesn't happen for a long time will get lax, then bam! ruined again


----------



## ghost_spork (Aug 14, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> no way to do it, is the worse. I hate having to go into design mode so often. I'll be very careful picking up items, but after it doesn't happen for a long time will get lax, then bam! ruined again


I’m pretty new to AC so idk if this is helpful at all, but I’ve found it easier to just use the ‘place on ground’ option in the custom design app instead of the construction one whenever I accidentally delete a path. It’s still pretty annoying but at least it doesn’t take as long to start up :/


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 14, 2020)

ghost_spork said:


> I’m pretty new to AC so idk if this is helpful at all, but I’ve found it easier to just use the ‘place on ground’ option in the custom design app instead of the construction one whenever I accidentally delete a path. It’s still pretty annoying but at least it doesn’t take as long to start up :/


will have to keep this in mind


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 14, 2020)

Yeah, there's no way around it. After a while, you just learn that it's best to stand right on top of the item you want to pickup and that you can place from the design app. I wish custom paths placed with construction can only be removed with construction.


----------

